# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Taliban Zulmü ve Güney Türkistan >  Taliban'dan Arakan katliamı açıklaması

## ceydaaa

Burma Müslümanlarına yönelik katliam devam ediyor. Kadınlar, çocuklar, erkekler ulu orta mekanlarda, kimsenin umrunda bile olmadan yakılıyor. Uluslararası kamuoyuna Burma Müslümanlarının kurtarılmaları için çağrılar var. Taliban da katliama ilişkin bir açıklama yaptı.
Taliban açıklamasında Myanmar hükümeti bu katliamın durdurulması için harekete geçmeye çağırıldı.
Taliban'ın açıklaması şöyle:
"Burma Müslümanları iki aydır, insanlık tarihinin bu güne kadar hiç bir zaman tanık olmadığı bir zulüm ve vahşet yaşıyor.
Çocuklar, kadınlar ve erkekler acımasızca, sanki koyun kızartır gibi ateşe atılıyor. Bu bilinen bütün yasalara aykırı ve aynı zamanda bilinçli hiç bir insanın kabul edemeyeceği bir olay. Ancak ne yazık ki Burma Müslümanları bu suçun hedefi halindeler...
Sadece bununla da kalmıyor. Evlerinden ve kendi topraklarından atılıyorlar, varlıkları, zenginlikleri gasp ediliyor. Tüm dünya onların bu durumuna sırtını dönmüşken onurları da yağmalanıyor.
Afganistan İslam Emirliği, bu suçun insanlık tarihinin kara bir leke olduğunu belirtmekle birlikte, Myanmar hükümetini bu vahşet ve barbarlığa hemen dur demeye, bu kalp paralayıcı insan hakları ihlallerini durdurmaya çağırıyor.
Bunun sadece Myanmar Müslümanları değil, bütün insanlığa ve bütün Müslüman dünyasına yönelik affedilemez bir suç olduğunu anlamalılar.
Afganistan İslam Emirliği, tüm uluslalarası kamuoyunu ve özellikle insan hakları organizasyonları ve gruplarını, tüm hükümetleri, İslam dünyasının tüm uluslarını ve hükümetlerini, özellikle Arap halklarını bu trajediye karşı harekete geçmeye çağırıyor.
Binlerce insanın, özellikle kadın ve çocukların ulu orta yerlerde, kimsenin umurunda bile olmadan yakılmaları çok üzücü.
İslam Emirliği, tüm uluslararası medyayı ve özellikle El Cezire'yi, bu barbarlığı teşhir etmeleri ve gerçekler konusunda insanları bilgilendirmeleri hususunda ahlaki ve insani zorunluluklarını yerine getirmeye çağırıyor.
Aynı şekilde uluslararası eğitim merkezleri, özellikle de İslam dünyasının eğitim merkezleri, akademisyenler, politikacılar, aydınlar, yazarlar ve tüm insanlar bu zulme ve teröre karşı yükümlülüklerini yerine getirmeliler."

----------

